# fluval 206 or 306



## deb6120 (May 8, 2013)

I have a 45 gal hex with angels in it. the 306 is rated for 70 gal tanks and the 206 for 45 gal tanks. Because of the water current produced which one would you suggest? The hex shape seems to maximize current conditions. I really hate going the minimum but don't want the angels fighting a hard current either. Currently have an Emperor 280 running on it but sits right next to my bedroom and looking for a quieter option


----------



## Brentt700 (Mar 14, 2013)

They really, in my opinion, don't put out tons of current. I run three Fluvial 205's on my 75 gallon along with an Emperor 400 modified, an Aqua clear 70 modified, and a Fluval C4 and my fish aren't blown around at all. Sure....if they sit right in FRONT of an outlet they will have to swim, but there are many places in my tank where they can float idle. If it were me and you were loading it up with some good media like Seachem Matrix instead of using the "stock" inserts which I don't think work anywheres near as well as Matrix or if you are an Eheim fan Ehfisubstrat Pro media (which I also use along with mostly Matrix). The 206 will suffice just fine but loaded up with media, the flow rates remember go down. I would go for the 306 personally and use different media inside of it, personally. All of my filters are full of matrix, substrat pro, azoo Bio glass, and the chemical 205 has Purigen and two 10oz bags of Chemipure in it. Just a FYI.


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm just gonna reply on the 306 which I used with a 60 gallon along with a AC 110, flow was minimal because I didn't use a spraybar, but also had only tetras and gouramis, so the flow wasn't like a title wave, haha. I would go with 306, and whatever you use for media will be fine.


----------



## deb6120 (May 8, 2013)

Thanks that's what I needed to know. I will feel better about being a little over-filterd. 306 it is


----------

